# Bear legion reviews?



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Shot it and thought it was the nicest "budget" bow I have shot in a while. Just basing this on noise, recoil and vibration.


----------



## Unholy (Nov 19, 2011)

Just picked one up. I need to tune it, but the 40 arrows I just put through it make me have high hopes for it.
Quiet, smooth, just a tad of hump before the valley and a rock solid back wall. 70 pounds feels like 60 or less.
I can't believe how quiet it is with no added noise reduction devices!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

i'm wondering what the cut off dollar amount is that makes bows "budget" bows? people need to realize you don't have to drop a grand on a bow to have a good bow and they also need to realize there are plenty of archers out there that can shoot better than them with their "budget" bows. i guess no one believes in getting quality equipment at a FAIR price anymore. sportsman tend to believe it's not quality if you're not spending a grand. i guess some people just love to be ripped off...


----------



## Refletch (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been all over the net looking at this bow as well and like the previous posts, people who bought/tried it seems to all have good things to say about it! The Carnage looks nice too and has some extra fps but is twice the $$$. The Legion is plenty fast enough for me and fits better in my budget. And like Camocop said, just because it's affordable, it doesn't meant it's not a quality bow! I know a guy who bought the Fred Bear Charge and he's more then satisfied with it and the Legion is a step up from it...


----------



## Antleraddictpa1 (Dec 3, 2011)

I recently owned the strike and it was by far one of the best bows I have ever owned comparing it to the Mathews switchback, diamond triumph, Hoyt maxxis, and pse bow madness, having owned all the above. I still believe the strike is one of the best bows out there. I'm eager to pick up me legion this weekend as its just an improved version. 


Bring em in and put em down..


----------



## bluegill (Aug 2, 2011)

get them while you can. the word is Bear let 14 more people go ,and cut off some machining shifts as they ramp up there new line and increase there china imports . People when will we stop supporting big companies that put china to work and more of us in the USA out of work?it seems like escalade sports has sold there souls to mexico and china.


----------



## Antleraddictpa1 (Dec 3, 2011)

They are hiring at gainsville Florida my buddy just got hired and moved down there


Bring em in and put em down..


----------



## Antleraddictpa1 (Dec 3, 2011)

I know that's just one person but...


Bring em in and put em down..


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Alls we can do is hope they stay here in the USA. Bears the second oldest bow comp. here. Fred will jump out of his grave if they leave the US.


----------



## Antleraddictpa1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah I hear ya there they are one of my favorite brands and if they leave the states. That would be a huge slap in the face.


Bring em in and put em down..


----------



## bluegill (Aug 2, 2011)

Antleraddictpa1 said:


> Yeah I hear ya there they are one of my favorite brands and if they leave the states. That would be a huge slap in the face...



they have been importing all the youth bows and most of the trophy ridge stuff for awhile now. as for your buddy he must be in engineering or management.


----------



## Antleraddictpa1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Cnc mill operator 1 position machining risers


Bring em in and put em down..


----------



## mjsteps (Jun 2, 2012)

After having some issues with an outbreak purchase ( compressor rod sheared off at the riser). I sent it back they repaired it and well same issue except rod broke off behind the locking nut. Make a long story short they replaced my Outbreak with a new Legion at no cost. I took the Legion down to the local pro shop ( Matthews dealer) and had him install a QAD HDX Ultra rest. Told him the story and his response was " Lucky they did not accuse you of dry firing the bow or mis-using it." Bow is smooth and quite. Dual string supressors aid in this. Installed the new Tru Glo stabilizer Tru TEC and find very little vibration. Bow is extremely accurate and accessories are just fine for someone starting out. I would recommend that like with any Bow you will want to shoot one first. For the value I think you can not go wrong. I can not say enough about Bears customer service. They did more than what was expected and that says a lot. In fact through the whole thing they treated me with respect and understanding. I will be a Bear Customer for life. As they say " They stand behind what they sell".


----------



## mursedan111 (Apr 1, 2012)

CamoCop said:


> i'm wondering what the cut off dollar amount is that makes bows "budget" bows? people need to realize you don't have to drop a grand on a bow to have a good bow and they also need to realize there are plenty of archers out there that can shoot better than them with their "budget" bows. i guess no one believes in getting quality equipment at a FAIR price anymore. sportsman tend to believe it's not quality if you're not spending a grand. i guess some people just love to be ripped off...


Agreed! I've never been less than impressed with my Bear bows.


----------



## Chris1970 (Dec 27, 2009)

mschultz16 said:


> Any bear legion reviews?


Apart from limited finish options, this really is a great budget bow. 

Here is a great review on Bear Legion: http://compoundbowchoice.com/brands/bear/legion/review/


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

bluegill said:


> get them while you can. the word is Bear let 14 more people go ,and cut off some machining shifts as they ramp up there new line and increase there china imports . People when will we stop supporting big companies that put china to work and more of us in the USA out of work?it seems like escalade sports has sold there souls to mexico and china.


not sure where your information is coming from but Bear is hiring right now. they sent out a message on their Facebook page not long ago about having openings and are hiring. Bear is also made here in Gainseville, Florida....not China.


----------



## sandman2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

CamoCop said:


> not sure where your information is coming from but Bear is hiring right now. they sent out a message on their Facebook page not long ago about having openings and are hiring. Bear is also made here in Gainseville, Florida....not China.


Yeah, well somewhat also said Martin was going out of business to. If its on the internet it must all be true, right?


----------



## bkcheeze (Jul 5, 2012)

Just ordered a Legion today and can't wait to get it setup. I had a Strike and was really impressed with it so looking forward to the improvements on this new model. I decided to just get the bow rather than the RTH package so I can updgrade to better sights and release that what comes on the RTH package (good entery level equipment - just want to step up a little higher). When I comes in I'll post a review. Overall I feel Bear bows like the Stike and this new Legion are hands down one of the best affordable bows on the market.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bkcheeze said:


> Just ordered a Legion today and can't wait to get it setup. I had a Strike and was really impressed with it so looking forward to the improvements on this new model. I decided to just get the bow rather than the RTH package so I can updgrade to better sights and release that what comes on the RTH package (good entery level equipment - just want to step up a little higher). When I comes in I'll post a review. Overall I feel Bear bows like the Stike and this new Legion are hands down one of the best affordable bows on the market.


any updates.......did the legion come in....
lets see a review


----------



## Bowtie316 (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought a legion on Monday, but I'm in no position to give a review. I haven't bowhunted in 10 years.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rfnorman (Nov 15, 2011)

Just received a Legion via UPS today. Had an issue with my bear charge, cam module kept snapping off. They offered to replace it with an Encounter. Shipping snafu, got sent to wrong address. Once they figured that out, they offered to send me an upgrade to the Legion with the RTH package. Although there were multiple shipping errors before I finally got the bow, I am initially impressed with the Legion. Have only shot a few arrows through it so far, but shoots fast and quiet with a very nice draw cycle. Nice tight groups. If it holds up well, I will be thoroughly happy with it.


----------



## Bowtie316 (Jul 25, 2012)

Love my legion so far. Quiet and smooth. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

I love, mine had pse for while got a bear legion and i'm sticking with it.


----------



## WMI BOWHUNTER (Jul 16, 2010)

bump


----------



## rfnorman (Nov 15, 2011)

Update on my Legion. Have had it now for several months. Just a couple weeks ago, I started having an issue with a "creeking" sound during the last two inches or so of draw. Took it to the pro shop. The tech found the creek was coming from the cam module. He put a little grease on the back of the module and re-installed which stopped the sound for a couple of days. Took it back again to the shop. This time another tech looked at it. Turns out the module moves as the string rolls over it during the last part of the draw, despite the screws being tight. It appears to be a cam design issue that likely affects only those with a longer draw. Mine is 31 inches. This is my second new Bear bow in three years that had a fatal cam issue. Loved the bow until this happened. Disappointed.

I have emailed Bear customer service since they are only available Mon thru Fri 8-5. Will see if there is a solution.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

I havnt had one issue with my Legion. I jave had it for 4 months now and the only thing I have done is wax the strings. Thanls for the heads up. I will listen to hear if I have the same issue. I shoot it every day

Sent from my Samsung Assault Phone


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sent from my Samsung Assault Phone


----------



## rfnorman (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, here is an update after about 7 months. About two weeks ago, I started noticing a creeking noise for the last two inches of draw. Took to the shop. They found the draw length module was moving just enough to rub on the hub of the cam. Wore the green finish off that spot on the cam. They said call Bear. I did. Bear told me to take it back to the dealer and tell them to call Bear and order whatever it needs to fix it. I have to say I am disappointed in the product. After two serious cam problems with two different Bear bows in two years, I am now gun-shy. They will likely replace the entire cam. But, I have no reason to think it will not do the same thing in a few months. Maybe it is an issue that only affects those with longer draw lengths?? Mine is 31. Anyway, It is clear to me that I can't trust that my Bear bow will perform when I need it. I am actually sad about it because I love the Bear legacy and really wanted to stay with the brand. :-(


rfnorman said:


> Just received a Legion via UPS today. Had an issue with my bear charge, cam module kept snapping off. They offered to replace it with an Encounter. Shipping snafu, got sent to wrong address. Once they figured that out, they offered to send me an upgrade to the Legion with the RTH package. Although there were multiple shipping errors before I finally got the bow, I am initially impressed with the Legion. Have only shot a few arrows through it so far, but shoots fast and quiet with a very nice draw cycle. Nice tight groups. If it holds up well, I will be thoroughly happy with it.


----------

